# Coax Wall Plates - Brown or Black



## det058 (May 21, 2004)

I'm trying to locate a single F connector wall plate in either brown or black without much success. White or ivory are no problem, but any colors beyond those two seem pretty scarce. Does anyone know of a website or store that carries such a thing? Any leads would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## lazaruspup (Mar 18, 2005)

Just do like I did, pop the f-connector out and grab a good old can of spray paint.


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

Here is a whole assortment of standard, decor, and modular black outlet plates, switches, and connectors.


----------



## AllieVi (Apr 10, 2002)

Another option is to find a blank cover plate (i.e., one with no holes, typically used to cover an opening that's not used) of the right color. Drill the necessary hole and attach an F-connector coupler.

Finding anything other than white or ivory could be a problem. The spray paint option is probably the quickest solution.


----------



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

Easy.... 

They have them at Lowes.


----------

